# Windows 8



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I have a new computer coming tomorrow and Windows 8 is the OS. Like everyone, I am a little apprehensive of radical change. The reviews from many say it is very different from what PC users are familiar with. Anyone out there using it? What do you think of it?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't made the jump yet. My brother inlaw did and said it takes a little getting used to but overall he's happy with it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I can get a free upgrade for my laptop but not sure I want to upgrade yet. I am holding off because of friends that says it still doesn't recognize some older software, since I had to upgrade that for my laptop I am not ready to try 8 yet


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The software compatibility issue is definitely a concern. If it's a problem with Photoshop or other expensive wares I'll partition the drive or run an external for different booting drives and OS's.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Windows 8 is very cloud based and touch screen. If you are already into that or are interested in those attributes it will should be nice for sure, if you are into banging away on the keyboard, dragging the mouse, and unsure of the cloud then you might not be interested initially. Much like any change that is an upgrade one will get used to it. 

Let us know how you like it.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm still using an old windows xp computer and I can barely operate that.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

my daughter is very heavy into photo shop. she said it worked fine just have to get the update.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Gabe, the lack of a start button is the biggest complaint I have read. A few people suggested some software that can give you the traditional look. Thanks for the feedback, gents.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> I have a new computer coming tomorrow and Windows 8 is the OS. Like everyone, I am a little apprehensive of radical change. The reviews from many say it is very different from what PC users are familiar with. Anyone out there using it? What do you think of it?


I have heard of lots of driver stability issues, but most prebuilt oem computers should be stable. That will improve over time, its usually that way when a new os is released. Takes time for nvidia, and amd to get their graphics drivers up to snuff.

If you want the start screen back then try Start8. Several friends I trust suggested it, and the company that makes it Stardock is very good. I haven't taken the time to install it on anything. Have had a copy since it was released.

http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Start8 is good. Purchased it for $4.99 for the kids computer.

Classic Shell is also good and free: http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

After a few days with Windows 8.. no issues. Its not really that different.


----------

